# 10000 Hotmail-Konten vorwiegend in Europa gehackt



## Devilfrank (6 Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Microsoft hat inzwischen bestätigt, dass über 10.000 Hotmail Konten, überwiegend aus Europa gehackt wurden. Der größte Teil stammt von verseuchten Rechnern (Trojaner) aber auch häufig aus erfolgreichen Phishing-Attacken.
10,000 Hotmail passwords mysteriously leaked to web ? The Register

Vielleicht ist es mal wieder an der Zeit das Password der Windows-Live ID zu ändern, denn nicht nur der Mail-Dienst ist betroffen sondern auch der gerne genutzte MSN!
What to do if you think your account has been stolen. - Account Problems - Windows Live Help

Tut auch gar nicht weh...


----------



## Reducal (6 Oktober 2009)

*AW: 10000 Hotmail-Konten vorwiegend in Europa gehackt*

Hier die Meldung auch noch mal:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/news...nd-hotmail-konten-ausgespaeht.html#post293307


----------



## webwatcher (9 Oktober 2009)

*AW: 10000 Hotmail-Konten vorwiegend in Europa gehackt*

heise Security - Abgephishte Yahoo- und Hotmail-Konten zum Teil immer noch offen


> Anders als verlautbart, haben Microsoft und Yahoo längst noch nicht alle Konten gesperrt, deren Zugangsdaten kürzlich im Internet veröffentlicht wurden. heise Security fand in der Liste mehrere Hotmail- und Yahoo-Konten, die immer noch zugänglich waren und deren Postfächer verdächtige Aktivitäten aufzeigen.


----------

